# Best Ball?



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a ball that won't be destroyed within 1 day? We've tried the Martha Stewart large tennis balls as well as the "Tuff Balls" and Deuce has chewed them in half within a day each time. What about Kong balls? I'm hesitate to shell out the money on them without recommendations since Kong stuff is so expensive. Thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are leaving a ball out as a chew toy, expect it to be destroyed. I use the cuz balls for that purpose, yet my dogs don't chew them up. They can't swallow them either.

For reward toys or training balls, I would use a gappay, frabo, orbee on a string. 
The 'bestball' is a favorite of my male, he herds it(he also loves to herd the Eggeball and goes nuts for the larger teaserball). He destroys his snout on the teaserball, so I only let him have it for about 5 minutes at a time.
This site has the cheapest prices I've found:
Reward Toys: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment
For the gappay ball on string, I go here. The medium to large is safest for an adult GSD. Small ones can be swallowed. Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS

My dogs don't really like the kong balls


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like the Kong toys. the black kongs
are suppose to be stronger. my dog has flattened
a Jolly ball. he still plays with them.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Kong ball which is the size of a soft ball (good so they can't swallow it) and it's amazing. It's indestructible and they play with it non-stop. I would highly recommend the Kong ball.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for in house toys coz mine always have to have a toy...the everlasting ball - it is a neon green, and has outlasted a half dozen various types of Cuz/Dino Cuz (mine like these better than regular Good/Bad Cuz)

Kongs are fine for exercising and running to fetch, but for a house toy, I really like the everlasting ball.

Everlasting Fun Ball (Large)

Didn't pay this much for mine locally....

Lee


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

College level Lacross Balls. They are almost impossible to destroy (except with a lawnmower) and are slightly larger than a tennis ball, so no fears of getting it stuck in their throats. Our two are obsessed with the balls, to the point that I constantly have to put them in a drawer as they bounce them on the ground. At under $2 a ball you can't go wrong.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

fuzzybunny said:


> I have a Kong ball which is the size of a soft ball (good so they can't swallow it) and it's amazing. It's indestructible and they play with it non-stop. I would highly recommend the Kong ball.


This one. the Large Kong. Virtually indestructible and they can't accidentally swallow it.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I just bought this one for Niko (it's a Christmas gift so he doesn't have it yet).

Money back guarantee if your dog breaks though. Indestructible Dog Toys - Large Dog Toys - Pitbull Toys - Tough Dog Toys - Unbreakoball


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac's horse sized Jolly balls are pretty rugged. The only damage done to them is when he leaves them somewhere that I accidently run over them ... and it takes quite a few times even then to do damage.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We have the "Diamondplate" ball from Planet Dog, the same people who make the Orbee, and that has been holding up really, really well. I was worried it wouldn't because it seems soft, but she hasn't been able to rip it up yet.

We also have the glow-in-the-dark ChuckIt ball and that one has been holding up well, too, but I mainly use it for training. I put a rope handle on it with some braided nylon 550 cord.

Other than that, all the Kong stuff is pretty good. We have some red Kongs and the black one and then the dark blue one for extra heavy chewers. I have never seen the dark blue one anywhere but my emergency vet's. Supposedly it's the level above the black one.

The other thing we have a lot of are soccer balls. They're just big enough that my dog can't pick them up with her teeth if they're properly inflated, so she just ends up pushing them around the yard with her nose. It's the cutest thing to watch and she will wear herself out doing it. 

The next thing I want to get for my yard is a tetherball set.  I'd just have to let her outside and watch her wear herself out.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been impressed with the JollyBall. It has bite marks on the "handle" part, but so far, has held up very well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The jolly ball will hold up, teeth not so much. Karlo's canines are worn down from his gnawing/kneading a frozen or dirty jolly ball. He loves them and I had to take them away. If the dog is not hard on the ball, the teeth may be ok, but otherwise flat teeth.
I don't think I'd recommend a lacrosse ball...they are smooth and could go down a throat easily if the dog is in drive. Not worth it, IMO.
Now a tetherball...that was my favorite thing to play at recess, I think I need to get one!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for the input guys. The lacrosse ball isn't an option as it's an indoor and outdoor toy idea (he has a basket of toys in the livingroom that he has full access to) and I can see the lacrosse ball going through my curio cabinet already since they're so hard. Thank you for that idea though.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I just bought this one for Niko (it's a Christmas gift so he doesn't have it yet).
> 
> Money back guarantee if your dog breaks though. Indestructible Dog Toys - Large Dog Toys - Pitbull Toys - Tough Dog Toys - Unbreakoball


I would try this one if I were you...it's next on our list. As for Jolly balls, the boys love them....here's the problem we have seriously bought a new one every 4-6 weeks for the last 9 years.....and 8.5 of those years it was just one dog. It is the only toy Kaos will play with....hoping the above one works to get Sherman off the Jolly ball merry-go-round


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I really appreciate all of your help guys!

On another note, I shot an email off to the company who makes the "Tuff Balls" about how unhappy I am with the quality and I received an email back today. Bret, who represents the customer service department is not only replacing the ball with the next model up at no charge but he's also sending Deuce a brand new product that they're getting ready to put out and wants feedback on it! I'm quite pleased with the response from them.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Orbees are a hit around here...all the dogs LOVE them.
They don't last forever, but they do take a lot of abuse before they get destroyed. 
I also have an Everlasting Fun Ball and have had it for years - it keeps getting lost and then turning up again! But it has held up really well.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Orbees are a hit around here...all the dogs LOVE them.
> They don't last forever, but they do take a lot of abuse before they get destroyed.


Our Orbee has lasted quite a white ... BUT within the first hour of having it, she's pulled all of the "continents" off it. The ball is fine once those were gone but the company sent us the Diamondplate ball as a replacement anyway, since the continents came off the Orbee so easily.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

The Chuck-it ball has lasted 3 years with 5 german shepherds and 1 pitbull playing fetch with it atleast 3-4 times a week..... By far the best ball ever. Not even the pitbull who is famous for DESTROYING dog toys, hasn't done a lick of damage to it.


----------



## IDR (Sep 21, 2011)

The Huck ball by West Paw is the only ball my dog has not been able to destroy (and he has certainly tried). It bounces in different directions, and he will spend 20 minutes dropping it from his mouth on the side walk and then trying to figure out which way it will bounce and catching it.


Indestructible Dog Toys | West Paw Design


----------



## Kuvin Hayer (Mar 28, 2013)

*GSD Ball*



fuzzybunny said:


> I have a Kong ball which is the size of a soft ball (good so they can't swallow it) and it's amazing. It's indestructible and they play with it non-stop. I would highly recommend the Kong ball.


May I ask where you got it thanks


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

fuzzybunny said:


> I have a Kong ball which is the size of a soft ball (good so they can't swallow it) and it's amazing. It's indestructible and they play with it non-stop. I would highly recommend the Kong ball.


Same here. There is a light weight one you can use in the house. There is a heavy one (don't know if it's Kong) for outside that squeaks.


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

4TheDawgies said:


> The Chuck-it ball has lasted 3 years with 5 german shepherds and 1 pitbull playing fetch with it atleast 3-4 times a week..... By far the best ball ever. Not even the pitbull who is famous for DESTROYING dog toys, hasn't done a lick of damage to it.


My last Chuck-it ball was split after the third throw.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the red rubber Kong ball and gunth has had since we got him. He can kill a tennis ball in 30 minutes so we stopped buying them. I did the squeaky large Kong tennis ball and he used his front teeth to tear at it :/ id go with a rubber one if you want indestructible

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrettR (Mar 17, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> for in house toys coz mine always have to have a toy...the everlasting ball - it is a neon green, and has outlasted a half dozen various types of Cuz/Dino Cuz (mine like these better than regular Good/Bad Cuz)
> 
> Kongs are fine for exercising and running to fetch, but for a house toy, I really like the everlasting ball.
> 
> ...


Had one of these....the 2 year old chewed it in half & spent 2 days throwing up the half she ripped apart & ate. It took her about a month to wreck it, but everything I read about Starmark....I was a bit disappointed she was able to destroy it. We had the one with the Malinois on the box....I thought that meant a Mal could have it


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

We have had it Everlasting Fun Ball (Large) for years and our dogs like it and have not chewed it up. It and the Kong are lasting longer than other toys


Benny;s favorite out side toy was the Best Ball10" Bestball-Elite K-9 and he became obsessed with it, but I became concerned it would wreck his teeth because of all the notched he was putting in the plastic trying to pick it up so took it away


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For throwing you cannot beat the 3.25 inch diamond plate ball from planet dog.
It fits in the large chuck-it (a little loose but it works fine) and I have had them for a couple of years of daily throwing.
We lost one in a brush pile behind my house for about a year and found it when clearing brush. Good as new.

PlanetDog.com: Buy the Planet Dog Orbee-Tuff® Diamond Plate Ball - 5 out of 5 Chompers


----------

